# Very Unique German Made, Vintage Shell Portable Alarm Clock



## iKokomo (Nov 23, 2015)

We were cleaning the garage and inside an old suitcase we found a ton of neat things including this weird looking German Made, Vintage Shell Portable Alarm Clock.
I had a couple questions about this. What year is this watch / the history behind it? It was found in a suitcase with items from the 1940s-1960s. 
Thanks a lot! Appreciate the help!



__
https://flic.kr/p/JXHfPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/JXHfPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/JXHfPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/JXHfPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/JXHfPX


__
https://flic.kr/p/JXHg3x


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The dial looks like that of many watches from the 1910s, 20s and 30s, such as trench watches from Longines, Omega, etc.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

Never seen one like it but it's very nice. Enamel or porcelain dial? Love the way that alarm set hand doesn't reach center.

Only my own guesses but from the style and design I would agree with gimli and suggest it's well before the 1940s-1960s 2. The "Germany" on the dial and back also supports this. After WW2 it would be more likely to avoid any identification with Germany and use "Foreign". Could be pre WW1.

Is it complete do you think? How does it stand on those two feet? I am wondering if it might have had a surrounding frame providing some rear support.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Interesting item... I am glad the title made me come to the thread... maybe there is something wrong with me but every time somebody says "Very Unique" or "Quite Unique" I have to tell them that something is either unique or it is not... therefore degree's of uniqueness cannot be applied. I tell anyone this, foreign speaker or native or others are sure to follow suit and it will become accepted (Like the use of the word "sat" instead of "sitting" which is so widespread it is even misused on the BBC)

Ranting aside... I don't think we can read too much into the use of "Germany" it was used before and after WW2, had it said "West Germany" or "East Germany" it would have given us a clue... but Germany did appear consistently before and after ww2.

I could hazard some guesses based on the style...the face is early 20th century but could be retrostyled, the body with the shell looks a bit later to me.... I haven't seen one like this before so am not really sure about it but certainly an interesting thing worth a little investigating.


----------

